# aula



## miguell

Witam.
Zastanawia mnie, czy powinno się mówić: iść na aulę czy iść do auli?
Podobno powiązanie na + aula występuje rzadko, ale doczytałem się gdzieś w necie, że jednak zdarza się i tak. Może to jeden z takich przypadków?


----------



## BezierCurve

Moje pokolenie (czyli starsi ludzie po trzydziestce) mawiało zwykle "na aulę/na auli". Być może wiąże się to z pierwotnym znaczeniem, czyli kiedy chodziło o miejsce otwarte, bez dachu - podobnie jak w "na podwórze", "na rynek" etc.


----------



## Gochna

Wśród mojego pokolenia (starsza młodzież - między 25 a 30 rokiem życia) też najczęściej słyszałam wersję "na aulę". Zgadzam się z przedmówcą, że może to mieć związek z tym, że aula jest większa i (dawniej) otwarta. 
"Do auli" natomiast brzmi dla mnie jakoś dziwnie.


----------



## przemo84

dla mnie forma "być w auli"/"iść do auli" wydaje mi się jedyną poprawną formą, jako że jest to pomieszczenie zamknięte, bo chyba mówimy o definicji 1. tego słowa -> http://sjp.pwn.pl/szukaj/aula


----------



## Thomas1

"Iść na pocztę/lotnisko/uniwersytet" ale "iść do..." hm... to już idzie za daleko. 

Iść na aulę może mieć jeszcze jedno znaczenie, rozpoczynać szturm atak na aulę. Ja chyba używam obydwu form, ale nie wiem której częściej.


----------



## Xiaoma

Przyznam się, że chyba pierwszy raz słyszę tę wersję - _iść na aulę_. Co oczywiście o niczym jeszcze nie świadczy 

Z tego, co udało mi się znaleźć...
http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=9630
... wynika, że zdecydowanie lepsze jest wyrażenie "w auli", a więc zapewne również "do auli".

Pozdrawiam!


----------



## miguell

Thomas1 said:


> "Iść na pocztę/lotnisko/uniwersytet" ale "iść do..." hm... to już idzie za daleko.
> 
> Iść na aulę może mieć jeszcze jedno znaczenie, rozpoczynać szturm atak na aulę. Ja chyba używam obydwu form, ale nie wiem której częściej.


 Poruszyłeś/Poruszyłaś ciekawą kwestię, bo akurat pomiędzy iść na/do uniwersytetu, różnica jest.
Iść na uniwersytet oznacza: zapisać się na studia
Iść do uniwersytetu oznacza: wejść do gmachu budynku uniwersyteckiego


----------



## Thomas1

Też się nad tym zastanawiałem, ale:
1 jeśli wychodzę na zajęcia na uniwersytecie to zawsze mówię, że idę na uniwersytet.
2. jeśli jest sytuacja, w której muszę powiedzieć coś w tym znaczeniu, t.j. iść/wejść do gmachu uniwersytetu, to właściwie zawsze jest jakieś inne sformułowanie, które brzmi lepiej niż "iść do uniwersytetu".
3 "iść do uniwersytetu", mimo że jest poprawne (tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje), to nie brzmi naturalnie.
4. w innych złożeniach może już brzmieć dobrze, np: 
--Przepraszam jak dojść do dworca?
--Musi pani dojść do uniwersytetu, skręcić w lewo ...
To oczywiście mój punkt widzenia.



miguell said:


> Poruszyłeś [Mój nick jest w tej kwestii bardzo sugestywny ]/Poruszyłaś  ciekawą kwestię, bo akurat pomiędzy iść na/do uniwersytetu, różnica  jest.
> Iść na uniwersytet oznacza: zapisać się na studia
> Iść do uniwersytetu oznacza: wejść do gmachu budynku  uniwersyteckiego


----------



## miguell

Co do punktu pierwszego:
My Polacy potrafimy wyprawiać przedziwne rzeczy z czasownikami, włącznie z tworzeniem nieistniejących czasowników, gdy nie możemy przypomnieć sobie tego właściwego. Mam tu na myśli słynne tegować
i stegować. Wynika z tego, że nie da się nie dogadać z Polakiem, bo zawsze sobie można jakoś poradzić, choć nie twierdzę, że nie można się 
 skompromitować. W przeciwieństwie do Francuzów(tu posłużę się odwiecznym poglądem), którzy wymagają nie tylko dobrego zasobu słów, ale też pięknego "fhansuskiego" akcentu. Wydaje mi się, że Polacy ucieszą się z każdej próby mówienia, podjętej przez obcokrajowców. 
Ale ok, odbiegam od tematu.
Myślę, że mamy narodową tendencję do (świadomego) błędnego  używania czasowników, włącznie z rekcją czasownika, bo Bóg obdarzył nasz język za dużym zasobem  przyimków i pojawia się problem, gdy zarówno do uniwersytetu i na uniwersytet brzmią ładnie i w sumie możnaby niczego nie podejrzewać...  
  Pisząc wcześniejszy post, oparłem się na:
http://www.kul.pl/art_20802.html

P.S
Wybacz, ale było już późno i nie przyszło mi na myśl by spojrzeć na nick.


----------



## Thomas1

Gwoli ścisłości:_Jeśli dla oznaczenia miejsca używa się konstrukcji_ na _z miejscownikiem, wówczas dla określenia kierunku używa się konstrukcji_ na _z biernikiem, np. na pocztę (nie__:_ do poczty) — na poczcie, na uniwersytet (_nie:_ do uniwersytetu) — na uniwersytecie.
_Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA

_Przyimek_ na _występuje także w kilku tradycyjnych połączeniach wskazujących na ruch do wnętrza obiektu:_ Iść na dworzec, na stację, na pocztę, na lotnisko; _także:_ na uniwersytet, na politechnikę _(zarówno w znaczeniu_ ‘do budynku‘, _jak i w znaczeniu_ ‘na studia‘).
_Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA​Nie wiem czy mój słownik jest już nieaktualny i "do uniwersytetu" jest już dopuszczone, ale znaczna większość ludzi stosuje reguły, które podałem powyżej. Osobiście nie przypominam sobie, żebym kiedyś słyszał "iść do uniwersytetu", być może nie zwracałem zbytnio na to uwagi. Podtrzymuję swoje zdanie, że brzmi osobliwie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Gwoli ścisłości:
> _Jeśli dla oznaczenia miejsca używa się konstrukcji_ na _z miejscownikiem, wówczas dla określenia kierunku używa się konstrukcji_ na _z biernikiem, np.__nie:_ do poczty) — na poczcie, na uniwersytet (_nie:_ do uniwersytetu) — na uniwersytecie.
> _Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA
> 
> _Przyimek_ na _występuje także w kilku tradycyjnych połączeniach wskazujących na ruch do wnętrza obiektu:_ Iść na dworzec, na stację, na pocztę, na lotnisko; _także:_ na uniwersytet, na politechnikę _(zarówno w znaczeniu_ ‘do budynku‘, _jak i w znaczeniu_ ‘na studia‘).
> _Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA​Nie wiem czy mój słownik jest już nieaktualny i "do uniwersytetu" jest już dopuszczone, ale znaczna większość ludzi stosuje reguły, które podałem powyżej. Osobiście nie przypominam sobie, żebym kiedyś słyszał "iść do uniwersytetu", być może nie zwracałem zbytnio na to uwagi. Podtrzymuję swoje zdanie, że brzmi osobliwie.


 
Kiedy ktoś będzie objaśniał drogę to powie np: "Dojdziesz do Uniwersytetu i skręcisz w lewo". Gdy mamy na myśli budynek, a nie instytucję do jest jedynym poprawnym przyimkiem.


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Kiedy ktoś będzie objaśniał drogę to powie np: "Dojdziesz do Uniwersytetu i skręcisz w lewo". Gdy mamy na myśli budynek, a nie instytucję do jest jedynym poprawnym przyimkiem.


Ben Jamin, nie wiem czy przeczytałeś dokładnie to, co napisałem wcześniej. Zdania typu "Dojdziesz do Uniwersytetu i skręcisz w lewo" nie budzą najmniejszych wątpliwości. Chodzi o "iść do uniwersytetu". To zdanie budzi wątpliwości z punktu widzenia uzusu. Niedawno mieliśmy na forum wątek o "ubiec/ubiegnąć". Obie formy są poprawne a mimo to zdecydowanie przeważa ta pierwsza. Podobnie sytuacja ma się z "iść na uniwersytet" i "iść do uniwersytetu".


----------



## dn88

Może to zabrzmi dziwnie, ale ja nie użyłbym sformułowania "iść do auli" jeśli znajdowałbym się poza budynkiem, w którym owa aula się znajduje (pomijając wcześniej wspomniane przypadki wskazywania komuś drogi). Gdybym już wszedł do tego budynku, a byłoby w nim więcej pomieszczeń niż tylko ta nieszczęsna aula, mógłbym z czystym sumieniem powiedzieć "iść do auli", ale równie dobrze "iść na aulę". Może wszystko zależy też od tego, jak zdefiniujemy "aulę".


----------



## Old Raft

miguell said:


> Witam.
> Zastanawia mnie, czy powinno się mówić: iść na aulę czy iść do auli?



Po polsku: iść do auli. Po polskiemu: iść na aulę.


----------



## kknd

przyszły mi do głowy dwie rzeczy:
– _na_ używa się przy wskazywaniu miejsca nie tyle przestrzennego (pomieszczenie; wtedy używa się _do_), co płaskiego (powierzchnie takie jak plac, rynek, miasto itp.): tutaj oczywiście „iść na aulę” by się w ogóle nie wpasowywało;
– z drugiej strony _na_ używa się przy zwrotach typu _iść na spacer/randkę/lody/sanki/szaber_, a więc by zaznaczyć cel; sądzę, że wynika to ze swoistego przemieszania _iść na aulę_ ≈ _iść na wykład/ćwiczenia/zajęcia_?


----------

